# Little confessions!!



## lucy123 (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought I would start this thread as ,,,.well we all know why don't we?
But I thought if we started to note our little indescretions down, we might see how many we actually have. 

I thought I had been fairly good yesterday until I wrote down everything, so here goes for me and it isn't so little!!!


1 prawn vol au vent
1 goats cheese and caramelised onion tart
1/2 bowl of those little round almond biscuits
a handful of salt and vinegar crisps (and don't even like them!)

I was at a party and the nibbles were put right in front of me.
I avoided all cake and alcohol etc and thought I had been good but these are quite on the naughty side really!!


----------



## alisonz (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmmm won't tell you about my medium fries 9 chicken nuggets and Big Mac then 

In my defence that is all I had to eat yesterday though


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 23, 2011)

My guilt has eased a little Alison - Ha ha.

Do you think now you have to post it - it will make you think twice next time?
Thats my aim anyway!


----------



## alisonz (Jan 23, 2011)

Not at all Lucy I have a McD's once a week its my treat and usually I don't have anything else that day so surely it can't be all that bad can it?


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2011)

I won't even start listing my indescretions from yesterday. But suffice to say that they were numerous. 

However, I had quite a few good things to say exercise wise. But, in the interests of balance, I won't mention them either! 

Andy 

p.s. My weight is still down on the week. But not enough to post yet.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 23, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Hmmm won't tell you about my medium fries 9 chicken nuggets and Big Mac then
> 
> In my defence that is all I had to eat yesterday though



Hi Alison -there aren't any rules in here, it is your choice how you lose weight - thats what is good isn't it! No Rules - yeah!!

Just one question though - are we not supposed to eat 3 meals a day with a small amount of carb to keep our sugars okay? Only a thought - not suggesting you change anything mind!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Alison -there aren't any rules in here, it is your choice how you lose weight - thats what is good isn't it! No Rules - yeah!!
> 
> Just one question though - are we not supposed to eat 3 meals a day with a small amount of carb to keep our sugars okay? Only a thought - not suggesting you change anything mind!



That's my understanding, but the odd transgression won't make too much difference.

My eating pattern was rubbish yesterday, but I'm back on track today.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 23, 2011)

I really struggle with 3 meals a day, pre diagnosis I was finding I was only having one meal a day, not ideal I know but whats the point in eating if you're not hungry? Usually now thou I tend to have breakfast skip lunch and then have dinner although if I do need something midafternoon I do.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2011)

alisonz said:


> I really struggle with 3 meals a day, pre diagnosis I was finding I was only having one meal a day, not ideal I know but whats the point in eating if you're not hungry? Usually now thou I tend to have breakfast skip lunch and then have dinner although if I do need something midafternoon I do.



How about reducing the portion sizes? However, if they're small already then are you sure that you're eating enough?

Spreading the meals through the day is the ideal though because it'll reduce the level of any bg spikes. But at the end of the day, it's down to your style really. You should continue to do what works well for you.

Andy


----------



## ypauly (Jan 23, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Hmmm won't tell you about my medium fries 9 chicken nuggets and Big Mac then
> 
> In my defence that is all I had to eat yesterday though


You're making me hungry!!!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 23, 2011)

Today 1 glass of rose with chicken dinner


----------



## alisonz (Jan 23, 2011)

I have already cut portion sizes by half (still not losing weight though ). I usually find I need a snack around 3pm so will have something then and as we don't eat dinner til 7-8pm ish it works wel. Don't woory I won't starve


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been looking at the coffee and walnut cake sitting in my fridge all day. Does that count?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 23, 2011)

Coffee and walnut cake would be an easy one for me to refuse don't like coffee or chocolate cakes, chocolate desserts or chocolate drinks 

But love chocolate bars.

My confession is a snack size Aero bar but it was only 111 calories only problem is there is one left and it keeps shouting from the fridge eat me eat me


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Today 1 glass of rose with chicken dinner



1 glass isn't so bad Di. Good to confess it away though.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 23, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I've been looking at the coffee and walnut cake sitting in my fridge all day. Does that count?



Well the question is Andy- is it still a whole cake and how did it get there in the first place!


----------



## MargB (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I have been digging into a tin of Quality Street and although I told myself that I would eat just one per day, the handful I took have all disappeared!!  Papers are in the bin.

Ah well.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 24, 2011)

I had one of those low BGs this morning (2.9) which make me want to eat anything I can get my hands on - so I had lucozade, a crunchie bar and some dolly mixtures - although I was very good and afterwards counted them into my weightwatchers propoints allowance - it would have been nice to count them towards something that wasn't hypo related but c'est la vie!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 24, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Well the question is Andy- is it still a whole cake and how did it get there in the first place!



Well, it's gone now. 

I'm still under 14st this morning and so RESULT!! 

I don't have any more nice things in the house, so will make do with other nice, healthier things for the moment.


----------



## MargB (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes Andy, of course you will!!!


----------



## MargB (Jan 24, 2011)

Somone has brought in a great big birthday cake and although i resisted it the first few times I walked past (well, picked at some of the icing left by people taking slices) I gave in and had a piece.

Tasted horrible!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 24, 2011)

MargB said:


> Yes Andy, of course you will!!!



Hee hee!


----------



## alisonz (Jan 25, 2011)

This isn't a confession but I'm feeling very proud of myself, I went to town with my daughter yesterday she offered to buy me a McD's for lunch and I said no thank you, how good is that?  We ended up having a tuna mayonnaise roll very nice too.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well done Alison - excellent!
isn't it weird how it feels so good - but if it feels that good why don't we always opt healthy option?
Guess its because we are only human!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 25, 2011)

MargB said:


> Somone has brought in a great big birthday cake and although i resisted it the first few times I walked past (well, picked at some of the icing left by people taking slices) I gave in and had a piece.
> 
> Tasted horrible!



Sorry Marg just seen this - so you did confess after all!
Hope the loss is good tonight for you.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 25, 2011)

Because its nice to be naughty sometimes. McD's is my once a week treat and I just felt that come the weekend it wouldn't be a treat anymore, if that makes sense.

Good luck for tonight Marg xx


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 25, 2011)

Makes total sense to me Alison!


----------



## MargB (Jan 25, 2011)

I have changed my weigh in night - it used to be Thursday and my weekly treat was a bacon butty at work.  They are only done on Fridays so it fitted in quite well.

But now my weigh in night is Tuesday.  

Mmmmm.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 25, 2011)

I've sinned today

I have eaten 2 x Choclate Biscuits 

They jumped right up and in my mouth and down my throat before it even registed what I was doing.

I'm a very naughty girl


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 25, 2011)

ooh, i was in town today my friend was like lets go to maccyd's, i said nahh and went for a chicken and bacon wrap 
got home after college, noticed some custard creams, just ate two of them nom nom nom.
oh well!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I've sinned today
> 
> I have eaten 2 x Choclate Biscuits
> 
> They jumped right up and in my mouth and down my throat before it even registed what I was doing.




Hmmm just like that Hey Di - well sounds to me like it had nothing to do with you then!



Estellaa said:


> ooh, i was in town today my friend was like lets go to maccyd's, i said nahh and went for a chicken and bacon wrap
> got home after college, noticed some custard creams, just ate two of them nom nom nom.oh well!



I would say at least you didn't give in to both a MacD and the biccies so some control still there Estellaa


----------



## FM001 (Jan 25, 2011)

Haggis neeps and tatties


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 25, 2011)

toby said:


> Haggis neeps and tatties



I am presuming its a once a year confession?


----------



## FM001 (Jan 25, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I am presuming its a once a year confession?





Well not really, being a northern chap I do partake in a haggis meal on more than one occasion throughout the year.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 25, 2011)

Ewwwww Haggis *shudder* Was it a lefty or a righty?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 25, 2011)

I had two custard creams yesterday at my mums.

Naughty but nice


----------



## alisonz (Jan 27, 2011)

Forgive me people for I have sinned..............I've had 7 chocolate celebrations


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 3, 2011)

I've gone and done it again...

I confess 'I ate a 2 finger orange kitkat'

I had just had a hypo tho..... 
and it goes like this

Fire drill
Dash down two flights of stairs
walk round building across road and then down road to side of police station
Do role call
Dash back inside
up two flights of stairs
& then sit shaking and sweating!!

Followed by for god's sake it's not like I ran a marathon


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> *Followed by for god's sake it's not like I ran a marathon*



Is this the folk in your work again..........doesnt seem much fun....


----------



## alisonz (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh dear did I have a bad day yesterday ? I had 2 yes 2 white rolls with tuna mayo for lunch followed by a dozen sweets during the afternoon and to top it off I had a chicken and mushroom chow mein with sweet and sour King Prawn balls for dinner. Am I sorry Heck no I enjoyed every bit of it  Back to being good today though.


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

First time in here but feel I need to confess to a cadburys cream egg, i cant help it they sell them near the till at tesco so just had to nab one lol x


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 3, 2011)

Steffie said:


> First time in here but feel I need to confess to a cadburys cream egg, i cant help it they sell them near the till at tesco so just had to nab one lol x



_How do you eat yours ?_


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> _How do you eat yours ?_



I nibble the end of to reveal the cream then lick away at it until just the shell of choccy is left


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 3, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Is this the folk in your work again..........doesnt seem much fun....



No have to admit it was me saying that - I shouldn't have had a hypo, it just sneaked out lol x


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 3, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Oh dear did I have a bad day yesterday ? I had 2 yes 2 white rolls with tuna mayo for lunch followed by a dozen sweets during the afternoon and to top it off I had a chicken and mushroom chow mein with sweet and sour King Prawn balls for dinner. Am I sorry Heck no I enjoyed every bit of it  Back to being good today though.



Mmm mmm mmm pass me a tissue while I wipe my drool up lol x


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 3, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I nibble the end of to reveal the cream then lick away at it until just the shell of choccy is left



Omg if ever I was to eat one again, I would do that..... can't remember last time I ate one of them x


----------



## AJLang (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure if this is a confession but I am three weeks into my diet and at the moment just want to eat lots and lots of yummy things - it's not that I'm restricting myself too much but I just don't want to keep to my WW points.........think it is just a case of feeling sorry for myself because I gave up driving and my car today (for the foreseeable future) and I've got the scary eye appointment Sunday.  Hopefully typing this will stop me from being naughty


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2011)

Oops Rice pudding with lemon and ornage juice


----------



## alisonz (Feb 10, 2011)

I had 10 sweeties today


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 10, 2011)

I ate a chocolate biscuit at 12.00 pm


----------



## MargB (Feb 10, 2011)

I gave in to a KitKat after lunch.  It was the last one left in the packet and no-one else seemed to be bothering with it - it looked so sad and lonely!!

Honest!


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well Marg,
Now did that Kit kat really look lonely or was it shouting - "please don't eat me"!!

I am going to confess that I have had lots of naughties this week - too many to list. I think getting my hospital appointment has thrown me. so today is the start of a new weight loss plan!!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 11, 2011)

10 chocolate fingers and some dolly mixtures


----------



## alisonz (Feb 11, 2011)

7 Quality Street! Someone come and take them away PLEASE!!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 14, 2011)

Oops not such a little confession more a mega big one Four corse eat as much as you want Chinese with half bottle of champagne.....I should feel guilty but I don't back on the diet today


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 14, 2011)

After your day Yesterday AJ , I think we can overlook this one! Well done for getting back on it!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Lucy must admit that I'm still rather shell shocked about the incompetence yesterday but just glad that at least I was able to tell them what they were meant to know


----------



## MargB (Feb 18, 2011)

Have just finished a 2 day conference with buffet lunches, cooked dinner and gave up trying not eat bad stuff as it was all so good.  Now I feel fat.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well that means you now have it out of your system and can be good from tomorrow.
Glad you enjoyed it - it sounds delicious!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG I don't know where to start with this confession......let's just say it was a lovely weekend in Cleethorpes staying with my parents and it might have included MacDonalds because we got there late, cooked breakfast on Saturday, because my mum likes to treat me, freshly made doughnut on the seafront and an extremely posh dinner Saturday night that included two bottles of champagne................and to make it worse I'm going out for a champagne afternoon tea at an extremely nice hotel with friends tomorrow...........but I will start agaain on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 20, 2011)

AJLang said:


> OMG I don't know where to start with this confession......let's just say it was a lovely weekend in Cleethorpes staying with my parents and it might have included MacDonalds because we got there late, cooked breakfast on Saturday, because my mum likes to treat me, freshly made doughnut on the seafront and an extremely posh dinner Saturday night that included two bottles of champagne................and to make it worse I'm going out for a champagne afternoon tea at an extremely nice hotel with friends tomorrow...........but I will start agaain on Tuesday!!!



Apart from the MacD, that sounds grrrrreat to me! Especially the shampoo! 

My cooked breakfast is now sitting in the fridge ready for Monday and Tuesday mornings (but it's with nice 'healthy-ish' stuff!).

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well that sounds one delicious and extravagant confession AJ - the best sort to have and as you say you will be back on it Tuesday - I will be thinking of your confession this week when I am being starved!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Andy.....all I can say is that MacDonalds wasn't my choice....but the rest was

Lucy I so feel for you next week with being starved etc but just think how you will be able to lose weight sooooooo easily afterwards and then be able to enjoy all of these lovely things whilst I'm still struggling to lose weight with my cottage cheese


----------

